# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  صور من تركيا

## القلم الحزين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جيبالكم اليوم بمناظر روعه من تركيا ويارب ما تعجبكم 

خلينا مع الصور 
؟
؟

----------


## ابو عوده

اه على تركيا .....عن جد مدينه بلا غبار 
يسلموووو كتير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*بشششششششششششش ... روعة*

----------


## The Gentle Man

روعه
كثير حلوة تركيا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## القلم الحزين

شكرا لكم

----------


## Tiem

بشششش ...........لا تقول غير انها الفردوس 
تحياتي الحارة
تيم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
رائعة
[/align]

----------


## رمز الاسود

روعة

----------


## محمد العزام

رائعة هالصور 


يسلموا كثير

----------


## Sc®ipt

جميل  :Smile:

----------


## القلم الحزين

يسلمو كتير الكم جميعا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بس بدي اقول سبحان الي خلقها ما احلاها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الاردن احلا  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الاردن احلا


الأردن في القلب

----------


## آلجوري

هلا اختي كانت بهالجمال كله وأنا لا ... بدي أروووح :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا بجد تركيا كثير حلوه

----------


## آلجوري

> لا بجد تركيا كثير حلوه


 
بدري ... :Db465236ff: 
صحيح كل واحد بحب بلده بس خليك منطقي اشوي  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> بدري ...
> صحيح كل واحد بحب بلده بس خليك منطقي اشوي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
كنت امزح وانتي صدقتي

----------


## آلجوري

> كنت امزح وانتي صدقتي


أحرجتني :Cry2:

----------


## شمعة الظلام

كتير حلو

----------


## القلم الحزين

شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## ميتو

بتجنن كتير جد 
باي

----------


## القلم الحزين

شكرا لكم

----------


## totoalharbi

تركيااااااا بتجنن 
يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------

